# wads with pellets/TC maxi hunters?



## flewbyu (Dec 22, 2008)

Pyrodex says to use them (fiber wads) with conical bullets. TC says their Maxi Hunters (275 gr) are ready to be fired as is. Finally, the question, do I need to use the wads, or is the lube on the bullets (and the bullets themselves) enough to provide a good gas seal?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont know alot about bullets through MLers, but a fiber wad isnt providing a gas seal. Its only providing a barrier between the powder and the bullet (which may or may not have lube on it).


----------

